# Canadian citizen wanting to move to the Usa, questions about work sponser.



## Ash&Chris (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello,

I was wondering the best way to have my boyfriend who lives in Canada come and live with me and my family in the United States. I am an American citizen and so are my parents. I am currently working on getting my Bachelors degree, while I am finishing my school we want to save money up together by living with my parents. Since I live in Ohio, and he lives in Ontario, Canada which is about ten hours apart, we wish to someday move to a half way point from our families, which would be in the states. 

We thought about taking the K-1 visa path as my boyfriend and I do plan to get married eventually, but we both agreed on the fact that we shouldn't rush marriage and look into our other options.

We have done quite a bit of research and the only other option seems to be through finding a work sponsor or being transferred from a work place in Canada to the States. We thought maybe if he were to work within the Best Buy or Walmart in his area for awhile, he could possibly be transferred to a Best Buy or Walmart here in America?

He is coming to visit this November just to stay with us for a month, is there anything he could do while he is here to make this process smoother? What's the best way to go about this?

Any help or offered opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sponsoring a foreigner for a work permit is a hassle for an employer - and it's not free. Sponsorship is generally reserved for manager level and above positions, simply because of the hassle involved.

While big companies like Best Buy or Walmart do have the option of making transfers between companies where they are doing business, these transfers are also generally reserved for manager level employees, and legally I think can only be used for those who have worked for the company for at least a year.

What line of work is your boyfriend in? (I take it perhaps retail sales) And what is his level of training or qualification? Does he have a college degree? Without a university level degree (and preferably a few years' experience in his field) the chances for landing a work-related visa or transfer are pretty slim. There do appear to be a few options available to Canadian citizens that might help, but I'll let those who are more familiar with them advise you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ash&Chris (Oct 5, 2011)

My boyfriend is focusing on Tech Support Jobs, he worked for Apple for a short while but he is currently looking for other work in his area. He has a little under two years experience with Tech related jobs but he has lots of other work experience in retail and working in a kitchen. He also has a college degree.

We would be willing to pay the expenses of the sponsorship if need be, does this increase or alter the chances of a transfer at all? Or is it still very unlikely that he will get this opportunity with or without a managers position within a company such as Best Buy or Walmart.

He is aiming to work within the Geek Squad within Best Buy if he lands a job there, would this increase his chances of a transfer as opposed to just a retail position?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

US companies sponsor people from other countries who, in the terms of the employment market, they are unable to get in the US.

So these people are skilled workers, managers/executives usually with good degrees in specialist fields or if not degreed with over 12 years experience in a particular field.

Your boyfriend does not fill any of these categories. The jobs he can do, can be done by US citizens.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to Travel.State.Gov
Under the visa tab you will find everything you need to know about Canadian citizens working in the US. 
Let us know when you have specific questions.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> US companies sponsor people from other countries who, in the terms of the employment market, they are unable to get in the US.
> 
> So these people are skilled workers, managers/executives usually with good degrees in specialist fields or if not degreed with over 12 years experience in a particular field.
> 
> Your boyfriend does not fill any of these categories. The jobs he can do, can be done by US citizens.


Crawford - Canadians, Australians and Mexicans fall into some different rules and regulations. Just to make the US immigration salad easier to understand. Welcome to Travel.State.Gov is a good initial source to dig around for information. I do not see a big light at the end of the tunnel for OP but with nothing to go by but what she posted - not enough info for a semi intelligent guess.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Crawford - Canadians, Australians and Mexicans fall into some different rules and regulations. Just to make the US immigration salad easier to understand. Welcome to Travel.State.Gov is a good initial source to dig around for information. I do not see a big light at the end of the tunnel for OP but with nothing to go by but what she posted - not enough info for a semi intelligent guess.


Thanks for this ..... I knew that Aussies came under some special rules, did not know about Canadians and Mexicans. I'll read it up.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ash&Chris said:


> We would be willing to pay the expenses of the sponsorship if need be, does this increase or alter the chances of a transfer at all? Or is it still very unlikely that he will get this opportunity with or without a managers position within a company such as Best Buy or Walmart.


Do not even think about this, much less mention it to a potential employer. Both the employer and the sponsored employee can get into huge trouble if this is even mentioned.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

